
Obese Exposed as Swine Flu Collides With Fat Epidemic - ph0rque
http://bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601202&sid=aM.7Dg3Z_msI
======
defen
Interesting - this
([http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/24/health/research/24fat.html...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/24/health/research/24fat.html?ref=health))
recent NYTimes article reported on a new hypothesis that obesity may have
offered an evolutionary advantage against tuberculosis, by "revving up" the
immune system. I'm not sure about swine flu, but I recall that avian flu kills
by forcing the immune system into overdrive
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cytokine_storm>), killing the host. Is this a
possible mechanism? Anyone know more about influenza or the immune system?

------
rnernento
Ahhh, up until now I hadn't made the pig / flu connection.

------
onreact-com
"So far, the evidence is anecdotal. No global or national data have been
reported." In other words: There is NO evidence that there is a connection
between obesity and swine flu. Like it's more deadly cousin, the seasonal flu
(thousands of people die every year of it) the hyped swine flu "pandemic" is
more severe and dangerous for people who are weaker. Carrying too much weight
around makes you weaker obviously like other illnesses, being a child or
elderly.

I hope Roche has soon sold out their Tamiflu so all the "viral marketing"
stops.

~~~
maroc
Some evidence that being obese can actually help you survive some illnesses:
[http://junkfoodscience.blogspot.com/2006/12/obesity-
paradox-...](http://junkfoodscience.blogspot.com/2006/12/obesity-
paradox-2-how-can-it-be.html)

Want to get research funding or get published? Pander to widely held public
beliefs/fears.

------
ahoyhere
> Fat cells secrete chemicals that cause chronic, low-level inflammation that
> can hamper the body’s immune response and narrow the airways, says Tim
> Armstrong, a doctor working in the WHO’s chronic diseases department in
> Geneva.

If that's true, it's pretty crazy and a much better reason for people to worry
about their weight than blood pressure/heart conditions (loose link), joint
problems (seems too distant), or vanity (not a great motivator, clearly). I've
read lots on the topic and _never_ heard this.

